

A review by Peter Norvig on Structure and interpretation of computer programs. - pshirishreddy
http://www.amazon.com/review/R403HR4VL71K8/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R403HR4VL71K8

======
ericz
And PG's too
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R3G05B1TQ5XGZP/ref=cm_cr_dp_per...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R3G05B1TQ5XGZP/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0262011530&nodeID=283155&tag=&linkCode=)

------
julian37
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=459890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1900937>

